# Аккордеон коллекционный или старье



## Konsta (23 Апр 2010)

Давно лежит в закромах Родины, данный аккордеон.
Кто может подсказать, имеет ли какую коллекционную или товарную ценность данный аккордеон.
Технически звуки издает. Пропускает где-то воздух, но скорее всего не в мехах.


----------



## zet10 (23 Апр 2010)

Название инструмента какое?


----------



## Konsta (23 Апр 2010)

*zet10*,

Спасибо, что быстро ответили, прикрепил фото. Посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## zet10 (23 Апр 2010)

Ценности как таковой он не имеет))год выпуска 50-е,,,цена в районе 3-4 тыс.руб.


----------



## Liliya (17 Авг 2010)

Ну по названию это Вельтмейстер, с пятью регистрами в правой клавиатуре, и тремя в левой. Не концертный, скорее ученический. Если как вы говорите не мех пропускает то скорее всего где-то отпали "голоса". У нас такой аккордеон стоит в пределах 5 тысяч рублей, но нужно и ремонт учитывать :accordion:


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Авг 2010)

На помойку или в качестве экспозиции на стенд. Свое он уже отыграл.


----------



## MAN (18 Авг 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> На помойку или в качестве экспозиции на стенд. Свое он уже отыграл.


Экой Вы категоричный! А если я Вам напомню, что кроме профессиональных аккордеонистов есть ещё достаточно непритязательные любители, многие из которых ещё и способны осуществить самостоятельный ремонт инструмента, Вы что на это возразите? Вот почитайте, например, здесь Ремонт тульской гармони как человек восстановил гармонь, купив на запчасти старый баян "Рубин 6" ради нескольких планок. Сейчас восстанавливает другую гармонь, шуйскую. Там тоже понадобятся планки. Рубиновские пуговицы также в дело пойдут, лайковые залоги, клапаны могут пригодиться, пружинки. У любителей жизнь нелёгкая! Новые инструменты даже самого начального уровня стоят слишком дорого, ремонт у профессионального мастера тоже влетит в копеечку, да и найти такого мастера нелегко, особенно провинциалам. Покупать новые запчасти (те же планки) в большинстве случаев нецелесообразно, опять же из-за дороговизны. А Вы такой инструмент на помойку предлагаете нести! Подарить его или продать за символическую цену тому, кто его приведёт в порядок и будет играть или, по крайней мере, использует на запчасти для дела, по-моему, будет гораздо лучше.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Авг 2010)

Тратить месяцы времени и труда, для никому не нужного ГДРовского ширпотреба -уж увольте! Своим силам и знаниям и кошельку,можно найти более достойное применение.


----------



## grigoriys (18 Авг 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Своим силам и знаниям и кошельку,можно найти более достойное применение.


Всякие случаи есть. Вот некоторые люди заморачиваются тюнингом горбатых запорожцев например. Или помидоры на подоконнике выращивают, а не покупают в супермаркете)). Другое дело что этот аккордеон 4/4 и для дмш великоват. 3/4 или "половинка" там более востребованы.


----------



## MAN (19 Авг 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Тратить месяцы времени и труда, для никому не нужного ГДРовского ширпотреба -уж увольте! Своим силам и знаниям и кошельку,можно найти более достойное применение.


 Я и не предлагаю тут никому заниматься подобной деятельностью, прекрасно понимая, что этот сайт и этот форум объединяет, прежде всего, людей так или иначе ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО связанных с аккордеоном (баяном): от состоявшихся и достаточно известных музыкантов и педагогов до учащихся, получающих музыкальное образование различных ступеней. Я только хотел возразить Вам по поводу выбрасывания инструмента на помойку, раз он не имеет товарной ценности и не пригоден для учебных целей в ДМШ. И Вы не правы, говоря, что такой ширпотреб никому не нужен. Я не случайно дал ссылку на сайт "Русская гармонь", а хотел показать на фактах, что есть реальные люди, которые такие вот вещи, как этот старый аккордеон, специально ищут. Это ЛЮБИТЕЛИ, одним из коих является и Ваш покорный слуга, для них это хобби (аналогия grigoiys-а с тюнингом запорожца тут, кстати, вполне уместна). Подобное увлечение, по-моему, ничем не хуже, скажем, рыбалки, охоты или коллекционирования чего-либо. Было время, когда множество людей самых разных профессий увлекались радиолюбительством, ковырялись в разном списанном и выбрасываемом радиоэлектронном хламе и из добытых таким путём деталей строили самодельные радиостанции и прочие устройства. Издавались журналы "Радио", "Радиолюбитель", брошюры "В помощь радиолюбителю" и т.д. Вот и с любителями гармоник происходит примерно то же. Преимущественно, это уже взрослые, а иногда даже и пожилые люди, которым по тем или иным причинам захотелось вдруг играть на гармони, баяне или аккордеоне. Некоторые в своё время закончили ДМШ, но избрали себе профессию не связанную с музыкой и, после более или менее долгого перерыва, их, что называется, "потянуло на кнопки (клавиши)", другие (как я, например) вовсе не имеют никакого муз. образования, даже начального. Не знаю как Вас, а меня лично радует, что таких вот любителей-самоучек гораздо больше, чем я мог себе раньше представить. А в том, что нынешняя промышленность не отвечает потребностям любителей производством язычковых инструментов удовлетворительного качества, разнообразного ассортимента и приемлемой стоимости, и им, помимо игры, приходится самостоятельно осваивать ещё и ремесло мастеров по ремонту и реставрации, согласитесь, они не виноваты.
На этом форуме не раз звучали жалобные слова о проблемах с набором детей в муз. школы, а в то же время, я уверен, в любом городе найдётся некоторое количество взрослых, осознанно желающих учиться музыке и платить за это. Пользуясь случаем хочу спросить, не стоит ли подумать о возможности открытия в ДМШ и Школах Искусств на платной основе вечерних курсов баяна (аккордеона, гармони) для таких вот великовозрастных учеников?
Или скажете, что это, как и старенький немецкий аккордеон, "никому не нужно"?
P.S. Прошу простить за оффтоп, да ещё столь пространный, но наступили, извините, на "больное место".


----------



## grigoriys (19 Авг 2010)

MAN писал:


> Пользуясь случаем хочу спросить, не стоит ли подумать о возможности открытия в ДМШ и Школах Искусств на платной основе вечерних курсов баяна (аккордеона, гармони) для таких вот великовозрастных учеников?


Такие "ученики" связываются с преподавателем напрямую и предпочитают общаться в частном порядке. Это нормально и всех устраивает (ну исключая налоговую инспекцию разве что)). А так вечерние отделения давно существуют в рамках "групп самоокупаемости"


----------



## MAN (20 Авг 2010)

grigoriys писал:


> Такие "ученики" связываются с преподавателем напрямую и предпочитают общаться в частном порядке. Это нормально и всех устраивает (ну исключая налоговую инспекцию разве что)). А так вечерние отделения давно существуют в рамках "групп самоокупаемости"


А! Ну, значит, всё в порядке, просто я не в курсе дела был и, стало быть, высосал проблему из пальца. Извините. Надо только будет в нашей ДШИ при случае поинтересоваться почему они существование вечернего отделения для взрослых в секрете держат.


----------



## grigoriys (20 Авг 2010)

MAN писал:


> Надо только будет в нашей ДШИ при случае поинтересоваться почему они существование вечернего отделения для взрослых в секрете держат.


Не обижайтесь, но если ДШИ одна на весь поселок, то нагрузки там более чем достаточно и без привлечения взрослого контингента. Все-таки госбюджет содержит такие заведения для обучения ДЕТЕЙ, а так разные нюансы могут быть, разумеется


----------



## Mystery (28 Дек 2010)

какой ужас, почему аккордеоны так не ценятся((((, вот если б это был баян с 5 регистрами на правой стороне то ему бы наверное цены сложить не смогли))


----------



## Новиков Игорь (28 Дек 2010)

Глубоко ошибаетесь.Все эти Кировско-Вологодские произведения стоят еще дешевле.


----------



## alexpitbull (2 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте!  Кто то может подсказать по поводу аккордеона Tenora


----------



## alexpitbull (2 Апр 2018)

Аккордеон немецкий Tenora. Полный (4/4). Клавиши золотистые перламутровые. В правой клавиатуре 24 клавиши, 9 регистров, в левой клавиатуре 120 кнопок, 3 регистра. Отличный звук. Ремни и кофр в комплекте. Прошел Великую Отечественную Войну, семейная реликвия. Состояние хорошее, нужна небольшая реставрация.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2018)

*alexpitbull*,

а что подсказать то? 
Для игры категорически не подходит. В качестве музейного экспоната - сгодиться через 100-200 лет. Продать нереально...
Как-то так...


----------



## alexpitbull (2 Апр 2018)

Что и коллекционерам не нужны?  


А почему для игры не подходит? 


У нас музыкальный руководитель был в гостях, играл на нем, сказал звук отличный, меха не повреждены


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2018)

*alexpitbull*,

Почитайте форум. Вы не первый и все это много раз обсуждали.

P.S. не надо плодить сообщения. Есть возможность редактирования, если мысль пришла опосля нажатия Enter


----------



## MAN (3 Апр 2018)

alexpitbull (02.04.2018, 22:40) писал:


> У нас музыкальный руководитель был в гостях, играл на нем, сказал звук отличный, меха не повреждены


Так почему же вы интересующий вас вопрос не задали ему, а хотите получить здесь?


----------



## MAN (3 Апр 2018)

alexpitbull (02.04.2018, 22:25) писал:


> В правой клавиатуре 24 клавиши


Музыкальный руководитель не сказал вам, что чёрные клавиши тоже считаются?


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Апр 2018)

alexpitbull писал:


> Что и коллекционерам не нужны?
> А почему для игры не подходит?


Коллекционеров музыкальных инструментов- единицы.   Если кинуть клич по форумам- не видать никого.  А таких инструментов неклепали многие миллионы.   И это, если уж собирать, так редкие вещицы, а не Третий Рейх и ГДР. 

  Для игры- смотря для какой.    Вот я снимаю с полки настоящий фашистский аккордеон, который, как Вы пошутили, имел "небольшую реставрацию" в течение двух месяцев труда.   Играю "Лили Марлен", потом "Розамунду". Если пива много, могу сбацать марш 8-й кавалерийской *дивизии СС* "*Флориан* *Гайер*"    Потом - всё... Прикол закончился, инструмент идёт на полку до следующих гостей).  Ну не гож он по современным меркам. И в школу с ним не возьмут((.


----------



## bulkinpv (4 Апр 2018)

MAN писал:


> Новиков Игорь писал:Тратить месяцы времени и труда, для никому не нужного ГДРовского ширпотреба -уж увольте! Своим силам и знаниям и кошельку,можно найти более достойное применение.
> Я и не предлагаю тут никому заниматься подобной деятельностью, прекрасно понимая, что этот сайт и этот форум объединяет, прежде всего, людей так или иначе ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО связанных с аккордеоном (баяном): от состоявшихся и достаточно известных музыкантов и педагогов до учащихся, получающих музыкальное образование различных ступеней. Я только хотел возразить Вам по поводу выбрасывания инструмента на помойку, раз он не имеет товарной ценности и не пригоден для учебных целей в ДМШ. И Вы не правы, говоря, что такой ширпотреб никому не нужен. Я не случайно дал ссылку на сайт "Русская гармонь", а хотел показать на фактах, что есть реальные люди, которые такие вот вещи, как этот старый аккордеон, специально ищут. Это ЛЮБИТЕЛИ, одним из коих является и Ваш покорный слуга, для них это хобби (аналогия grigoiys-а с тюнингом запорожца тут, кстати, вполне уместна). Подобное увлечение, по-моему, ничем не хуже, скажем, рыбалки, охоты или коллекционирования чего-либо. Было время, когда множество людей самых разных профессий увлекались радиолюбительством, ковырялись в разном списанном и выбрасываемом радиоэлектронном хламе и из добытых таким путём деталей строили самодельные радиостанции и прочие устройства. Издавались журналы "Радио", "Радиолюбитель", брошюры "В помощь радиолюбителю" и т.д. Вот и с любителями гармоник происходит примерно то же. Преимущественно, это уже взрослые, а иногда даже и пожилые люди, которым по тем или иным причинам захотелось вдруг играть на гармони, баяне или аккордеоне. Некоторые в своё время закончили ДМШ, но избрали себе профессию не связанную с музыкой и, после более или менее долгого перерыва, их, что называется, "потянуло на кнопки (клавиши)", другие (как я, например) вовсе не имеют никакого муз. образования, даже начального. Не знаю как Вас, а меня лично радует, что таких вот любителей-самоучек гораздо больше, чем я мог себе раньше представить. А в том, что нынешняя промышленность не отвечает потребностям любителей производством язычковых инструментов удовлетворительного качества, разнообразного ассортимента и приемлемой стоимости, и им, помимо игры, приходится самостоятельно осваивать ещё и ремесло мастеров по ремонту и реставрации, согласитесь, они не виноваты.
> На этом форуме не раз звучали жалобные слова о проблемах с набором детей в муз. школы, а в то же время, я уверен, в любом городе найдётся некоторое количество взрослых, осознанно желающих учиться музыке и платить за это. Пользуясь случаем хочу спросить, не стоит ли подумать о возможности открытия в ДМШ и Школах Искусств на платной основе вечерних курсов баяна (аккордеона, гармони) для таких вот великовозрастных учеников?
> Или скажете, что это, как и старенький немецкий аккордеон, "никому не нужно"?
> P.S. Прошу простить за оффтоп, да ещё столь пространный, но наступили, извините, на "больное место".


У меня напротив дома во дворе  открыли школу музыки для ВСЕХ. Вокал, фортепиано, гитара и скрипка. Работает уже второй год. Постоянно кто-то там занимается. Жалко, что там у них аккордеон нету. Вообщем они объективно востребованы. 

и вот что у них написано на сайте

Привет, дорогой посетитель сайта! Давай знакомиться.
Меня зовут такая-то , я профессиональная пианистка,  влюблённая в музыку и в свою профессию.  Все началось в далеком детстве, когда мама меня привела в музыкальную школу. С этого момента я влюбилась в музыку окончательно и бесповоротно и поняла, что жить без неё не могу.
 
Дальше больше - я поступила в консерваторию, закончила аспирантуру, за время учебы становилась лауреатом европейских международных конкурсов, стажировалась в Канаде.
 
И именно в Канаде я впервые столкнулась с практикой обучения музыки любителей. И поняла, что музыка это потрясающий объединяющий фактор!  Огромное количество людей совершенно различных профессий   объединяет любовь к музыке, они поют, играют, выступают на концертах, благодаря чему имеют широкий круг общения и единомышленников, одним словом - приносят яркие краски в свою жизнь.
А  сколько людей  начали заниматься музыкой с нуля во взрослом возрасте и осуществили свою мечту!
 
Именно тогда меня впервые посетила идея создания частной музыкальной школы для людей всех возрастов.
Сильнейшей мотивацией для нас, педагогов являются горящие глаза учеников  и их отзывы, например, одна моя ученица, которая всего за восемь занятий на фортепиано с нуля разучила "Strangers in the night" написала мне слова благодарности о том, что она счастлива, что у неё сбылась мечта и она никогда не думала, что это возможно!
 
В каждом из нас заложен творческий потенциал, но по разным причинам мы его не реализуем. Если вы всю жизнь мечтаете петь или играть на музыкальном инструменте, не откладывайте свои мечты на потом, сделайте первый шаг и приходите к нам на занятия. Наши ученики – доказательство того, что учиться музыке никогда не поздно.
Поверьте и вы,  все возможно, приходите и убедитесь сами!

Я думаю у таких школ будущее


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Апр 2018)

Столько букв, такая мягкая подводка).  Я с упоением читал, и ждал, когда же начнётся реклама.   

Не началась...


----------



## bulkinpv (4 Апр 2018)

потому что сказать хотел другое


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (4 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 11:42) писал:


> Я думаю у таких школ будущее


 Kuzalogly (04.04.2018, 12:32) писал:


> ждал, когда же начнётся реклама.


Сама статья и есть реклама.
Вы, конечно, сильно удивитесь, но и в Канаде, и в США это не будущее, а настоящее (про Европу не скажу, у меня там знакомых нету).
То, что в этой школе "для ВСЕХ" преподают вокал, фортепиано, гитару и скрипку и не преподают аккордеон, говорит только о том, что владелец (владелица) школы не владеет (прошу прощения за тавтологию) аккордеоном, и не знает никого из аккордеонистов, кого бы она могла привлечь/заинтересовать преподаванием в своей школе.
bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 11:42) писал:


> и вот что у них написано на сайтеПривет, дорогой посетитель сайта!


 Не будете ли Вы так любезны дать адрес этого сайта.
Тоже, знаете ли, хотелось бы прочитать.
bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 11:42) писал:


> за время учебы становилась лауреатом европейских международных конкурсов


 Каких? Можно узнать названия конкурсов и годы проведения?
bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 11:42) писал:


> стажировалась в Канаде


 Можно узнать, где, в каком университете (в Канаде нет консерваторий в нашем понимании) стажировалась, в какие годы и у кого (хотя, я думаю, это все должно быть указано на сайте)?


----------



## bulkinpv (5 Апр 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Не будете ли Вы так любезны дать адрес этого сайта.Тоже, знаете ли, хотелось бы прочитать.


отправил в лс


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Апр 2018)

Как я понял это частная музыкальная школа, т.е. не подчиняющаяся ни каким Министерству и прочим управлениям культуры. И это правильно. В этом случае отсутствие там аккордеона не проблема. 
Если хотите, я могу дать имя частных учителей-аккордеонистов в Москве и не только. Кстати, обучать ведь можно не только явно, на уроке, но и удаленно, по Интернету (можно сколько угодно сравнивать удаленное обучение с удаленным лечением, но это все же не одно и то же).
И эту информацию (об учителях, преподающих по Skype в США) я тоже могу Вам дать.


----------



## Slawa (5 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv (04.04.2018, 11:42) писал:


> У меня напротив дома во дворе  открыли школу музыки для ВСЕХ. Вокал, фортепиано, гитара и скрипка. Работает уже второй год. Постоянно кто-то там занимается. Жалко, что там у них аккордеон нету. Вообщем они объективно востребованы.


 Ой не знаю, не знаю.. Вот пришел я как то в одну уфимскую частную муз школу на работу устраиваться педагогом по баяну/аккордеону. Инструмент, спрашиваю, есть? Есть! говорят.. Показывают муляж -- конкретный муляж аккордеона. Там при нажатии на клавишу вообще ничего не звучало а просто воздух исходил с шмпением. Я говорю --  это же муляж. А инструмент то есть? Они говорят -- аккордеон и баян -- это как зубная щетка -- каждый ученик должен его с собой приносить.  А один урок у них стоил 500 рублей тогда (3 года назад). Вобщем на этом моё общение с ними и закончилось. А существуют они до сих пор. Было бы смешно, если б не так грустно (((


----------



## bulkinpv (6 Апр 2018)

*GrigoryFainshtein*, спасибо!

Я нашел по интернету преподавателя из нашей районной детской музыкальной школы. Созвонился и договорился. Удобно, что можно и дома заниматься с ним и к ним ходить.


----------

